# Abdominal wound exploration w/removal of sutures



## lindacoder (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't know if 13160 is the correct code for this scenario:

The skin overlying the nonhealing chronic abdominal wound was opened using a knife blade. This was taken down through the previous midline incision through the subcutaneous tissue. Upon entrance to the wound base, a fistulous tract and cavity was identified, which contained multiple Prolene sutures as well as braided Mersilene suture. Each of these sutures was clipped and removed from the wound bed.

Next a second wound was explored on the right lateral abdomen. This was opened in a similar fashion down to the subqu tissue using electrocautery. In the base of the wound bed was identified an additional Mersilene suture as well as the prolene suture. Both of these were removed. 

The wounds were explored for further foreign bodies, none of which were found. The areas were then irrigated with sterile saline. Hemostasis was adequate. The wounds were left open and packed with wet to dry 4x4's coverered with dry 4x4's and paper tape. 

10121 doesn't seem extensive enough
Thought about 49002 but don't like it either. 
Leaning towards 13160 but would appreciate any input.

Thanks


----------



## Lujanwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, the code that matched your description best would be 15851 (assuming another dr placed). However, 20525 matches as well.  I'd check your LCD's to see if you might be able to get 20525.


----------

